# white Husky or German shepherd?



## meetbella (Nov 18, 2012)

i got this puppy about 3months ago, and i did not get to see the parents, when i got her i was thinking that she was 8 weeks old which she then weighted 11 lbs.... she is now about 5-6 months, im not sure of what her weight is as the moment. She seems to like to "talk" to use when she wants to give us attitude but doesnt just howl for no reason. When she is in her cage for long periods of time she will start to cry but its more like a howling.
When i go places with my puppy people always stop me and ask either "is that a german sherpherd" or "is that a husky?" and to this day i still wonder which she is, Now im not sure if you can tell in the picture but she has really light blue eyes, which are so pretty.
So what do yall think. husky or German shepherd?


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like a husky to me! I think with the blue eyes it's highly unlikely she's a German shepherd. I have a white husky too and always get asked if he is a husky or German shepherd. Here are his pictures so you can compare. They look very similar! Mine is just a little more fluffy, I think, and mine has a "liver" colored nose, but Sibe, another member on here, has an all white husky with a black nose like yours.

5 months old:










1 year old:



















1.5 years old:


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I say Husky too. Also when you said your dog howls/talks a lot, those are more of the characteristics of a Husky than a GSD. Cute dog. And Daenerys, your Husky is cute too.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to confidently say the dog is a Siberian Husky. She's definitely got her eye liner on!

Mine used to have the eyeliner, but it faded a little as she got older. She's still got a little black though!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Siberian Husky, I don't *believe* the white GSDs carry the blue eye's.. but I'm not positive on that. If they do, I would imagine its not very common.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd actually say husky/GSD cross. She definitely does look husky, particularly with those blue eyes, but those ears just scream GSD. Way too big to be pure husky, lol.


----------



## meetbella (Nov 18, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'd actually say husky/GSD cross. She definitely does look husky, particularly with those blue eyes, but those ears just scream GSD. Way too big to be pure husky, lol.


thats exactly what i was thinking about her ears, as well as she has a longer snout, compaired to other huskys her age it seems,


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan has pretty big ears too, though, and I know for sure he is pure husky. Could a GSD x Husky even have blue eyes?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Faolan has big ears for a husky, but nowhere near the size of the OP's dog. And yes, if a GSD were mixes with a breed, like a husky that can have blue eyes, the mix could have blue eyes as well.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, for some reason I didn't think a GSD x Husky could have blue eyes. But if the OPs dog is a mix I think she takes more after the husky than the GSD.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'd actually say husky/GSD cross.


I'd buy this.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful dog no matter what the mix/or not!


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm going to go with Husky as well, especially due to the eye color. I've attached a picture of Ice who is pure husky for comparison.


----------



## Julee and Embyr (Jun 26, 2011)

Definitely a GSD x Husky.


----------

